# Thining out plants.



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I want to redo my 20g tank. The plants have grow a lot and need thining. Is there any way to cut then in half? Do i take the plant out of the water and then cut it?

Tanks Morgan


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on the plant type. 

Stem plants can be cut just below or above a node in the water (a node is the bump where the plant produces more shoots).

Rhizome plants (anubias being a popular one) can be cut anywhere along the rhizome trying to cut at a slant. Also keep clipping at least 2 inches for better survival rate.

Rosette plants depend on the leaf style and stem shape. Some have to be cut at the base and the leaf completely removed while a few can be cut like stem plants.

Runners can be cut anywhere along the running vine.

Listing your plants will give us a better idea how to assess the situation.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

I agree.  Depends on the plant. Stems are really easy to cut and you can do it in the tank. Others are a bit harder and I find that rhizome plants like Anubias are easier to cut outside the tank. Excellent info above though...


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Its 2 tpes of Amizon Sword..
Sory about not including that.


----------

